# Citric Acid Recommendation



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey all,

I know there is plenty of discussion on Citric Acid previously and have looked at these, however, just want to see if people had any direct recommendations.

There are loads of variants and versions of this on eBay etc, however, none of which have any real info on concentrations.

So, nice and easy, does anyone have any links for what they've used and what they know works well.

Not that it matters hugely, but it will be to descale the Fracino Cherub.

Thanks all.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Buy 100% pure citric acid powder. Think I used about 15g to a litre last time I descaled.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I bought this one recently. Used it for the washer and an old kettle


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> Buy 100% pure citric acid powder. Think I used about 15g to a litre last time I descaled.


Thabks for the reply. Ill look over some now.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I used same company^ just smaller bag


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I bought this one recently. Used it for the washer and an old kettle


Thanks very much. This would be fine for the coffee machine then?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Should be fine.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Planter said:


> Thanks very much. This would be fine for the coffee machine then?


No this particular bottle of citric acid will cause your machine to explode.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Rob1 said:


> No this particular bottle of citric acid will cause your machine to explode.


Sounds perfectly plausible.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

If you have a home brew shop near you have a look in there. That's where I brought mine, normally in various sizes from 100g to 1kg, but as mentioned before make sure its 100%.


----------

